# bowl Gouge too large for small bowls?



## Hakchuma (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, new to your forum. 

I purchased my 8X12 mini lathe in January. I have bought a set of really cheap wood turning tools (set of 8) for $17.00 and a slow speed grinder. The cheap wood tools seem to be doing ok as long as I keep sharpening them. 

I just purchased a set Benjamins Best Bowl Gouges. I am wondering if they are actually too large for my small mini lathe. The length is 22 & 1/2 and the width of the steal is 3/4 

Are these tools too large for small bowl turning?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think a 3/4" bowl gouge is too big for anything. I gave mine away. Are you sure it's bowl gouge and not a rough out gouge. A bowl gouge is very thick and heavy in that size. A 3/4" rough out gouge is U shaped like a bowl gouge but much thinner walls and the U is bigger. I would not use a roughing gouge to turn a bowl. A 3/4" bowl gouge will work for turning bowls its just overkill and heavy.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Hakchuma said:


> I just purchased a set Benjamins Best Bowl Gouges. I am wondering if they are actually too large for my small mini lathe. The length is 22 & 1/2 and the width of the steal is 3/4


Which one is the set you bought ?
http://www.ptreeusa.com/wood_turning_tools_sets.htm


----------



## Hakchuma (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thanks for the link*

It is the 7167 Set of 3 Benjamin's Best HSS Bowl Gouges.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The best description I could find for those gouges say the largest is 5/8" which is a good size for bowls. I use 1/2" for 95% of my bowls. A lot of guys like the 5/8"


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok.
Well , that set has been labelled as having three tools , 3/8", 1/2" and 5/8" 
If they have packed three 3'4" instead of one each of the above , send the set back and get the set you want.
If you meant to say that the largest tool is a 3/4" gouge , then again , sent it back . 
If the set is as advertised , keep it .

Being as how the tools are milled from round bar stock , they can be used as is , or re-profiled . 
The 3/8" and the 1/2" will do ok on the pieces your lathe is capable of. 
The 5/8" one will serve as a roughing gouge , or a bowl gouge , or a spindle gouge , depending on the skill of the turner , and the sharpened profile of the tip.
The length of all three is a good length , even on a mini lathe.

The modern tools milled from round bar stock are very versatile tools . They can just about be be whatever the turner sharpens them to be. 

I only have the one ( the rest of my tools are old , flat stock forged)
it is a 1/2" x 23 " Woodcut , with a swept back grind , and I have used it , at times , for every conceivable task , spindle and faceplate . 

My advice , keep the set , use the big bugga for roughing ,
until you feel adventurous :smile:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I am not sure who makes the tools for Penn State. If they are made in the UK (like Sorby, Crown, Ashley Iles, Hamlet, and others) then the 5/8 bowl gouge will measure 3/4" shaft. UK made bowl gouges are measured across the flute (sorta) and are about 1/8" larger than bowl gouges made in other parts of the world.
So a 1/4 UK = 3/8 US, 3/8 UK = 1/2 US,...

It is probable they sent as advertised, Packard states the difference in sizes but most retailers do not.


----------

